# مكبس الوقود الحيوي الالماني



## كايرو تريد (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شركه كايرو تريد جروب
الوكيل الوحيد لشركه مونش الالمانيه في مصر والشرق الاوسط 
تقدم 
مكبس الوقود الحيوي الالماني




تصنع شركه مونش الالمانيه معدات الكبس
وخطوط الانتاج الكاملة بما فيها عمليات الجرش المبدئى بقدرات انتاجية مختلفة من 1 طن الى 5 طن لكل ساعة

تصمم شركة مونش مكابس الوقود الحيوى بمواصفات متعددة لانتاج مختلف أنواع الوقود الحيوى وتتميز هذه المعدات بسهولة الاستخدام والصيانة

أنواع الوقود الحيوى القابل للكبس:

جميع أنواع الاخشاب
فروع الاشجار
مخلفات عمليات تصنيع الاخشاب 
القش
مخلفات تصنيع الغاز العضوى
مخلفات قصب السكر
الورق والمطاط
جريد النخل

الاختيارات

تحكم كامل أتوماتيك
مغذى أمامى لتسهيل عملية دخول الخامات
مغناطيس لنزع الشوائب المعدنية
تشحيم أتوماتيك
التحكم فى درجة الحرارة
ضبط الرولات هيدروليك
حساس لرصد انتاج المكبس
حساس لقياس نسبة الرطوبة
المكيف مجهز لاضافة البخار والسوائل

كايرو تريد جروب
الافضل دائما وتوفر كل ماهو جديد






كايرو تريد جروب
www.cairotr.com
او بالبريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
او بالاتصال على
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043
او القيام بزياره صفحتنا الرسمية علي موقع الفيس بوك FaceBook


ولمتابعه القناة الرسمية للشركة علي موقع اليوتيوب YouTube


----------

